# Opening day #£}% Blues and Blunder...



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Opening day I hunt this private land with an ice fishing buddy he turned me on too for some time on Erie on the boat. He's never turkey hunted of course but a big deer hunter... I try to tell him it's nothing like hunting deer, you all probably know where I'm going with this... I tell him before season, you have to be still, don't move especially if we are on a bird. I tell him they say a turkey can see the blink of an eye at 100yrds. I do a few soft yelps at daylight and have one answer me right off the bat. I give him the "Be still" hand movement and start working this bird. He's hammering me with every yelp, double gobbles with with my aggressive cackling and he comes in fast from all the way across the open corn field and hangs up probably 65yrd out. He's strutting and looking around then stops. Look over and the guys hands are everywhere with his phone and he's trying to record the whole scenario. Needless to say the bird turns and heads out. All this to hunt private land... damned if I do, damned I don't.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think if you hunt with him again, duct tape his hands to his chest. Haha


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Put the guy in a blind.


----------

